# Are my gas logs vented or ventless???



## crice8 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello, 
We just bought a house and the previous owners must have removed the metal tag that says the model of the gas logs. The fireplace is a standard fireplace with damper but has gas logs installed. Can anyone tell from these pictures if they are vented or ventless? 
Thank you


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 30, 2014)

If you could pull the logs & take another pic so we could see the pilot assembly, that should tell us which one it is...


----------



## crice8 (Dec 30, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> If you could pull the logs & take another pic so we could see the pilot assembly, that should tell us which one it is...


Isn't the second and third photos the pilot assembly? I'm not home right now but on my lunch I will remove the logs and take a photo.


----------



## crice8 (Dec 30, 2014)

For some reason they are now not showing.
Here ya go:


----------



## Jags (Dec 30, 2014)

Those aren't working either, Crice8.

This may help in your quest to post pics:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/putting-images-into-your-forums-posts.87212/


----------



## crice8 (Dec 30, 2014)

Weird, They are showing in my web browser no problem. Lets do it this way.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm gonna go out on a limb & say that pilot assembly looks like it has an Oxygen Depletion Sensor (ODS),
so what you have there is an unvented gas log. Is there a clip on the fireplace damper above the logset?


----------



## crice8 (Dec 30, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb & say that pilot assembly looks like it has an Oxygen Depletion Sensor (ODS),
> so what you have there is an unvented gas log. Is there a clip on the fireplace damper above the logset?


There is not currently. I remember the home inspection revealed that the damper did not operate but the sellers fixed it for us before moving out. Maybe it did not operate due to the clamp blocking it?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 30, 2014)

crice8 said:


> There is not currently. I remember the home inspection revealed that the damper did not operate but the sellers fixed it for us before moving out. Maybe it did not operate due to the clamp blocking it?



Possibly. Maybe you could look at the damper plate to see if there's evidence of a clip having been on it.


----------



## crice8 (Dec 30, 2014)

I found them. They came from Lowes. It is a ventless system. Thanks everyone!


----------

